# Habenaria medusa



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 25, 2008)

Here is a cool species from much of SE Asia into the islands of Indonesia. As with other tropical _Habenaria_ species from this area, it requires a dry dormant period in winter. It is closely related to _H. myriotricha_, in fact they may eventually be considered the same species.

















I know of no other _Habenaria_ that has such a finely fimbriated lip as this one. What a beauty!


----------



## Shadow (Sep 25, 2008)

Beautiful specie and it looks very happy! What potting medium do you use for it?


----------



## Heather (Sep 25, 2008)

Damn! That is awesome! 
I have really got to get off my behind and start growing some Habenarias! Someone had promised me some radiata this fall be he's fallen off the face of the earth apparently...

That is just amazing, Tom, thanks for sharing it with us!


----------



## Corbin (Sep 25, 2008)

Is't diversity great?


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 25, 2008)

That's amazing! :clap: Great photos.


----------



## toddybear (Sep 25, 2008)

WHOA! What a fantastic flower and excellent photograph!


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 25, 2008)

:clap::clap: OUT OF SIGHT!!! :drool::drool:
Super photos!


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 25, 2008)

very, very spectacular!!!! Jean


----------



## fbrem (Sep 25, 2008)

ridiculously awesome, I want one


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 25, 2008)

Great photo and plant!!!!! I am into Habenarias these days! I am thinking of purchasing some _H. rhodocheila _(pink and orange) and some _H. myriotriha_!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 25, 2008)

Wonderful photos, Tom. This one has been on my wish list for awhile.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 25, 2008)

This is a stunning species indeed. Glad you all enjoyed it.

I grow it in a perfectly draining medium rich in organics - coarse leaf mould and composed orchid bark and sand and perlite for the inorganic part. About a 50:50 ratio, organic to inorganic.

It should be grown in bright shade with lots of humidity, warmth, and high humidity. After flowering it goes dormant and then should be kept dry (not bone dry though) until May when the new growth appears. I repot yearly to see how the tubers did and look of disease problems, but every other year is fine too.

I don't think this one has made it into the trade in the states yet, but Paul Christian has been offering bulbs in England and they are CITES certified, so some might leak over your way eventually!


----------



## li'l frog (Sep 25, 2008)

They were available a year or so ago from Hoosier and Oak Hill. There were several at the MAOC in Mason, Ohio, a few weeks ago. I don't know if Oak Hill has any right now.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 25, 2008)

Wow! That's an amazing species! Habenarias are cool. Fraser's Thimble Farms has Habenaria radiata. I might try one.


----------



## cassie (Sep 26, 2008)

*WOW!!* Those are some awsome pictures of an awsome plant. We are suppose to have Habenarias around here, but I have not seen any yet.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 26, 2008)

Where are you? Some Habenarias have been moved to Platanthera, so maybe you do have them.


----------



## cassie (Sep 26, 2008)

Kevin, I live in South Louisiana.
A member of the society has one she took from the side of the road. (shame on her not very good practice).
I have yet to see it. It supposedly has green flowers.


----------



## Rick (Sep 26, 2008)

Very cool Tom:clap::clap:

I have only limited success with deciduous terrestrials. Good growing!!


----------



## Kevin (Sep 27, 2008)

cassie said:


> Kevin, I live in South Louisiana.
> A member of the society has one she took from the side of the road. (shame on her not very good practice).
> I have yet to see it. It supposedly has green flowers.



Yes, shame on her. There are quite a few Platanthera and Habenaria species in your area. Only a few have green flowers, though. Post a pic if you can.


----------



## cassie (Oct 4, 2008)

Kevin,
I'll see what I can do about getting a picture of the plant and flower.
Our los meeting is wed.


----------



## Candace (Oct 4, 2008)

That is an amazing plant. I rarely see Harbenarias in general.


----------



## Ron-NY (Oct 4, 2008)

love it Tom :clap::clap::drool:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 5, 2008)

It is a spectacular plant for sure. Here it is alongside its very near relative, _H. myriotricha_ (on the left):


----------



## TADD (Oct 5, 2008)

Man I love a terrestrial.... Beautiful!


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 5, 2008)

:drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 5, 2008)

Umm... What's the difference between myriotricha and mesusa../ They look the SAME to me...  Great blooming of both!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 5, 2008)

paphioboy said:


> Umm... What's the difference between myriotricha and mesusa../ They look the SAME to me...  Great blooming of both!!


My question also. Are you sure they aren't synonyms?


----------



## paphreek (Oct 5, 2008)

li'l frog said:


> They were available a year or so ago from Hoosier and Oak Hill. There were several at the MAOC in Mason, Ohio, a few weeks ago. I don't know if Oak Hill has any right now.



I picked up Habenaria medusae from Eric Michael at the Chicagoland Orchidfest.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 5, 2008)

SlipperFan said:


> My question also. Are you sure they aren't synonyms?



As yet not sufficiently researched to know for sure Dot. _H. medusa_ is considered a valid name for plants native to Indonesia while _H. myriotricha_ are applied to plants in Vietnam and Laos. At present the status of the later species is uncertain. Here's more information about these plants and their cultivation.


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 6, 2008)

anyway!!! A very spectacular picture!!!! Jean


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 6, 2008)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> As yet not sufficiently researched to know for sure Dot. _H. medusa_ is considered a valid name for plants native to Indonesia while _H. myriotricha_ are applied to plants in Vietnam and Laos. At present the status of the later species is uncertain. Here's more information about these plants and their cultivation.



Interesting. Thanks, Tom. I've not seen this website before, either -- looks like a good bookmarker for me!


----------

